# miss france, dernier lot de cinq!



## joeldu18cher (3 Décembre 2005)

23h il n'y en a plus que cinq à choisir !! un vrai fil futile ... d'une durée de trente minutes ou presque ! là c'est décidé je suis pour miss réunion  
les autres un peu trop osseuses


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

Les photos ?...j'ai pas la télé :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Décembre 2005)

j'essaie de te trouver ça


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

La première qui fait un bras d'honneur est élue miss cité...


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Décembre 2005)

Moi je vote Miss Tigri, ou Miss Issipi, Miss Take, Miss  Erere, Miss Ible, Miss Sile, Miss Ion, mais ma favorite est Miss Ogyne !!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Décembre 2005)

http://www.tf1.fr/missfrance/lesmiss/reunion
c'est la page des miss ! reunion c'est elle, sinon, ya albi, ile de france , gascogne et puis j'ai oublié :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (3 Décembre 2005)

c'est qui les 5 dernières ? ... pour voir les photos c'est mieux d'avoir les ... noms de régions


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

C'est les dernières ? Bonne nouvelle !


----------



## imimi (3 Décembre 2005)

quel suspense !


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Décembre 2005)

alors ... j'approfondis mon jugement sans appel:rateau: 
miss vue de loin, : misss reunion, 
miss vue de près : miss albigeois toulousain
parce que ya une vraie difference vue de près ou de loin je vous assure:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> quel suspense !


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Décembre 2005)

c'est vrai qu'il y aura un concours de Tee-shirts mouillée l'année prochaine ? Aujourd'hui c'est les bikinis, demain topless !!!
a vraiment, miss france, ce n'est plus ce que c'etait !!!


----------



## yoffy (3 Décembre 2005)

Bien , Miss Réunion ..... mais ses cheveux semblent peints  :affraid: 
Alors Miss Toulouse ..... oui :love: 

( Le jury   .... Latex , SM , Cuir ?  ... pas bien frais    )


----------



## imimi (3 Décembre 2005)

de près ou de loin elles ne sont pas à leur avantage les pauvres...
c'est pourquoi qu'elles ressemblent à Mme de F. ???


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Décembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Bien , Miss Réunion ..... mais ses cheveux semblent peints  :affraid:
> Alors Miss Toulouse ..... oui :love:
> 
> ( Le jury   .... Latex , SM , Cuir ?  ... pas bien frais    )





OOOOOOHhhhhhhhhhh TOouuuuuuulouuuuuseeeeeee !


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

Toutes


----------



## maiwen (3 Décembre 2005)

c'est quoi toulouse ? ... j'veux dire ... la région ? :rose:


----------



## yoffy (3 Décembre 2005)

Madame de Fontenay , une tenancière comme on en fait plus  

( Joël,quel connaisseur! ... un vrai maquignon  )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Décembre 2005)

*Honnêtement, *
on s'en fout non ?


----------



## imimi (3 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi toulouse ? ... j'veux dire ... la région ? :rose:



[Mode buz on] Heu Mide Pyrénées ? [Mode buz off]


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi toulouse ? ... j'veux dire ... la région ? :rose:




Non c'est leur pseudo         :love: :mouais:


----------



## imimi (3 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Honnêtement, *
> on s'en fout non ?



le problème c'est qu'on ne peut pas dire qu'on s'en fous, c'est quand même la "nunuche du jour" qui va représenter la France partout dans le monde !!!




ah nan, en fait j'm'en fous aussi


----------



## maiwen (3 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est leur pseudo         :love: :mouais:


[mode miss]hein ?  [/mode miss]


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

silence je regarde !!!    




> ah nan, en faity j'm'en fous aussi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Décembre 2005)

*Allez tous ensembles*
on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape on s'en tape !


----------



## yoffy (3 Décembre 2005)

.... c'est truqué !   ..... à mon avis elle est de la jaquette Madame de Fontenay


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

Elle a déjà signé son contrat pour pauser nue dans Playboy ? C'est tout ce qui m'intéresse, en fait...


----------



## Imaginus (3 Décembre 2005)

Miss Languedoc est Miss France 2006...


Pff elle est moche
_J'avais parié sur Miss Pays de L'Ain tant pis..._


----------



## imimi (3 Décembre 2005)

roooh p'tain, elle a un nom imprononçable la miss !!!


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Elle a déjà signé son contrat pour pauser nue dans Playboy ? C'est tout ce qui m'intéresse, en fait...




Elle a signé ? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Décembre 2005)

1; languedoc , (tarte à mon gout)
2;ile de france (pas mal du tout)
3.albigeois (quels yeux!)
4;reunion(quelles courbes!) 
:rateau: on ferme


----------



## maiwen (3 Décembre 2005)

cheval time :afraid:

rien que de la connerie ( n'empèche qu'il y'a 10 membres sur ce fils  )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

De tout façon c'est Arthur qui a racheté l'émission... ça va être miss arthur plutot qu'autre chose....


----------



## Imaginus (3 Décembre 2005)

En tout cas Miss monde 2006 ne sera pas une Francaise. :rateau:


----------



## imimi (3 Décembre 2005)

leur ont même pas filer de waterproff, les pauvres...
elles ressemblent toutes à des pandas !    

boaf, là au moins elles ressemblent à quelque chose de mignon


----------



## Imaginus (3 Décembre 2005)

Merde elle a gagné un 307 CC...


----------



## maiwen (3 Décembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Merde elle a gagné un 307 CC...


c'est un appareil photo ou un wonderbra ?  :rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> cheval time :afraid:
> 
> rien que de la connerie ( n'empèche qu'il y'a 10 membres sur ce fils  )



héhéh pour un fil d'une demi heure ! ,c 'est pas mal !! ah les miss !! bon à l'année prochaine!


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est un appareil photo ou un wonderbra ?  :rose:


meuh non elle est décapotable!et certaines décapotantes


----------



## Imaginus (3 Décembre 2005)

Ouep d'avantage de barbaque et des plus jolies formes SVP miss Fontenay....

Je sais pas vous mais moi le look androgyne...


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Décembre 2005)

en haut de ce fil , parmi les annonces google associées, ya "fichier corrompu " ... ya un rapport avec miss france ..?:rateau:


----------



## maiwen (3 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> en haut de ce fil , parmi les annonces google associées, ya "fichier corrompu " ... ya un rapport avec miss france ..?:rateau:


il y'a "restauration de fichier" aussi


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Décembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Ouep d'avantage de barbaque et des plus jolies formes SVP miss Fontenay....


cette année elles ont sorti le bikini , on progresse ...


----------



## paradize (3 Décembre 2005)

Jsuis dég', j'étais pour miss Ile de France, si elle lis ce post, sache que je compatis... Non, mais choisir une blonde à une métis magnifique, c n'imp


----------



## Imaginus (3 Décembre 2005)

Oué un defilé de planchettes en bikini.


----------



## maiwen (3 Décembre 2005)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Jsuis dég', j'étais pour miss Ile de France, si elle lis ce post, sache que je compatis... Non, mais choisir une blonde à une métis magnifique, c n'imp


Ouais  ... un peu de sérieux dans ce fil de ... de ...


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

Alors ? ces photos...? :mouais:


----------



## yoffy (3 Décembre 2005)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Jsuis dég', j'étais pour miss Ile de France, si elle lis ce post, sache que je compatis... Non, mais choisir une blonde à une métis magnifique, c n'imp


Raciste   .... il y a de belles filles dans tous les styles


----------



## Imaginus (3 Décembre 2005)

Non Miss Pays de L'Ain. Les autres sont des thons. Vous savez pas regarder une femme.


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Raciste   .... il y a de belles filles dans tous les styles




Certains styles sont plus...:rose: :love:


----------



## maiwen (4 Décembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Non Miss Pays de L'Ain. Les autres sont des thons. Vous savez pas regarder une femme.


tu regardes pas une femme , tu regardes ton écran ... avec dedans un femme  

minuit ... l'heure du ... lit


----------



## Imaginus (4 Décembre 2005)

Allez on sort les gants de boxe et on regle ca à l'ancienne...:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2005)

Non les Miss dans un combat de boue en bikini


----------



## Warflo (4 Décembre 2005)

La Mouette a dit:
			
		

> Non les Miss dans un combat de boue en bikini



Faut faire attention ce genre de truc sa finit en ...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> 23h il n'y en a plus que cinq à choisir !! un vrai fil futile ... d'une durée de trente minutes ou presque ! là c'est décidé je suis pour miss réunion
> les autres un peu trop osseuses


c'est parce qu'elles sont au moins aussi intelligentes que la plupart des posteurs qu'il faut railler ?


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Faut faire attention ce genre de truc sa finit en ...




on prend le risque


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

Nom de Dieu ! Y'avait Johnny Hallyday et Jennifer deans le Jury... Je ne donne pas cher des critères de choix sur l'intelligence employés...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je ne donne pas cher des critères de choix sur l'intelligence employés...



*Faudrait déjà*
que l'émission l'eût été... intelligente.

C'est pas franchement un appel au triomphe de l'intellect un concours de Miss...


----------



## Warflo (4 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas franchement un appel au triomphe de l'intellect un concours de Miss...


C'est un doux euphémisme.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> C'est un doux euphémisme.



"mens sana in corpore sano" faut bien commencer par un bout...  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2005)

Moi, je dis que tant qu'à élire une dinde, autant choisir Princess Tatav. Mais bon, elle n'était pas candidate. Mais on peut peut-être l'élire Miss MacGé, non ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Luc G (4 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Miss France 2006*, ex-miss Périgord



Ah! Le Périgord, que du bonheur !


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je dis que tant qu'à élire une dinde, autant choisir Princess Tatav. Mais bon, elle n'était pas candidate. Mais on peut peut-être l'élire Miss MacGé, non ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?


on l'a déjà essayé...


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Décembre 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=95955&highlight=miss+macgresultat ; stargazet, maiwen et robertav étaient citées plus grug et puis kathy h aussi ... bref, tu peux relire tout le fil ... c'etait meetic generation


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Décembre 2005)

y'a que les cons qui regardent miss france.... pourquoi car on est comme au supermaché dans ce jeu on choisit la plus belle-> retour de la femme objet!!!!!! Et en plus elles sont toutes stereotypé, et apres on voit des filles deja maigres vouloir faire un regime ......


----------



## maiwen (4 Décembre 2005)

bois de ... l'eau qui pitille !  ...


----------



## Imaginus (4 Décembre 2005)

Bah m'en fou que Miss Perigord à gagné...


_"J'habite une maison dans le périGOOORRRDD ,elle a le toit au niveau des StOOORes !"_
Bruno Robeless.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> y'a que les cons qui regardent miss france.... pourquoi car on est comme au supermaché dans ce jeu on choisit la plus belle-> retour de la femme objet!!!!!! Et en plus elles sont toutes stereotypé, et apres on voit des filles deja maigres vouloir faire un regime ......



Les cons te saluent !


----------



## imimi (4 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> retour de la femme objet!!!!!!


quand exactement a-t-elle disparu la "femme objet" ??? :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Décembre 2005)

bah les arguments de jojoleretour sont assez fondés quand meme ... 
mais bon miss france ça devient tellement toujours quasi pareil que c'en est comique et tres leger


----------



## yoffy (4 Décembre 2005)

Non , Miss Périgord n'est pas une truffe !!!     ...... déja bu !?  :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (4 Décembre 2005)

mais finalement, ils ont trouvé celle qui faisait un doigt sur la photo de groupe? :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> mais finalement, ils ont trouvé celle qui faisait un doigt sur la photo de groupe? :love:


c'est peut etre miss perigord ..


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Les cons te saluent !



Tu as oublié avé cesar, les cons te saluent


----------



## imimi (4 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié avé cesar, les cons te saluent


j'pense pas que c'était un oubli moi mais juste qu'il avait pensé aux mêmes mots mais pas dans le même ordre et qu'au dernier moment il s'est ravisé pensant que c'était tout de même exagéré...
 
 
 



PS : les mêmes mots mais pas dans le même ordre ça fait "avé le con, les Caesar te saluent !"


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je dis que tant qu'à élire une dinde, autant choisir Princess Tatav. Mais bon, elle n'était pas candidate. Mais on peut peut-être l'élire Miss MacGé, non ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?




que c'est gentil et mignon !!!!!!  

ben moi j'ai juste un diplome de genie civil et 20 ans de trop     

( _sans compter le 3 ou  4 kg de trop et 10 cm de moins  _ :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: )




au fait, miss alsace n'est pas arrivée en final ?    
en general elles s'en sortent plutot bien  et ont deja remportés pas mal de couronnes


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ( _sans compter le 3 ou  4 kg de trop et 10 cm de moins  _ :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: )
> :


ça ce sont juste des critères mathématiques ..; le charme et l'attirance ne se mesurent pas :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ça ce sont juste des critères mathématiques ..; le charme et l'attirance ne se mesurent pas :love:



enfin un poète  

_... d'autant plus que, comme toute femme qui se respecte, elle doit en rajouter :mouais: :rateau:_​


----------



## Warflo (4 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ça ce sont juste des critères mathématiques ..; le charme et l'attirance ne se mesurent pas :love:


Oui: en Intensité :love:


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2005)

Son blog:       

http://pancakes.skyblog.com/index.html:D


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Son blog:
> http://pancakes.skyblog.com/index.html:D



*Je n'ai qu'un seul conseil*
à donner à Miss France...


----------



## yoffy (5 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je n'ai qu'un seul conseil*
> à donner à Miss France...


Elle est deja assez bien armée pour se défendre : 2 obus , un sacré pétard et ... c'est une bombe


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Décembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Elle est deja assez bien armée pour se défendre : 2 obus , un sacré pétard et ... c'est une bombe




*Seule la culture*
sauvera l'humanité camarade, seule la culture...


----------



## maiwen (8 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Putain l'enfer.
> :sick:


"c mon namoureu kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa mwa!!!atention lol!"  
( faudrait me payer pour le lui piquer son bellâtre :mouais: )

"ca c ma copine jlm tro,c ma ptite soeur,t trop bel t trop sympa jtador!!"

:afraid:

ps : trois heures pour écrire un message comme ça, j'ai mis


----------



## La mouette (8 Décembre 2005)

Tu te présentes l'année prochaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

Moi, je voulais me présenter, je suis pour la paix dans le monde et les enfants, j'ai une chance (et puis, je veux bien gagner une 307cc).

Mais le diadème est ridicule et hors de question qu'on me colle un titre de pomme dauphine.

Donc, non, finalement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je voulais me présenter, je suis pour la paix dans le monde et les enfants, j'ai une chance (et puis, je veux bien gagner une 307cc).
> 
> Mais le diadème est ridicule et hors de question qu'on me colle un titre de pomme dauphine.
> 
> Donc, non, finalement.



Pourtant, c'est bon les pommes dauphines avec la dinde.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, c'est bon les pommes dauphines avec la dinde.




avec le poulet , voir le canard mais la dinde ......   

et puis laissez-la tranquille cette  pauvre dinde !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Décembre 2005)

*Bon, toutes les miss*
contre le mur.

Vous allez voir, ça va être rapide et pas douloureux...








:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Décembre 2005)

"la beauté sauvera le monde " dostoievski 
 beauté morale incluse dans la pensée de cet auteur loin de chercher des mensurations à l'âme immense de l'homme ...


----------



## imimi (11 Décembre 2005)

l'élection de miss France passée - qui plus est celle de miss monde passée - pourquoi y'a t il encore et toujours de la lumière ici ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NB : not' miss s'est faite recalée au premier tour... :mouais: :rose: :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2005)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> l'élection de miss France passée - qui plus est celle de miss monde passée - pourquoi y'a t il encore et toujours de la lumière ici ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais parce qu'il y a des lumières !


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Décembre 2005)

et vous n'avez pas vu Miss monde hier ? La france s'est fait éjectée dès le premier tour !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> et vous n'avez pas vu Miss monde hier ? La france s'est fait éjectée dès le premier tour !




pas grave  

elle garde quand meme sa belle voiture gagné en france


----------



## yoffy (11 Décembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> et vous n'avez pas vu Miss monde hier ? La france s'est fait éjectée dès le premier tour !





			
				Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> pas grave
> 
> elle garde quand meme sa belle voiture gagné en france



   ..... je lui avais dit de ne pas aller dans les concours internationaux en Peugeot 307 Diésel !


----------

